# 2020 Scott Sparks



## Lexgross (20. August 2019)

Hi, 

Hier sind ein paar Katalogaufnahmen von den neuen Spark Modellen, aus einem amerikanischen Forum. Sieht so aus, als ob der Rahmen gleich geblieben wäre, und Scott viel auf die neue XT 1x12 Gruppe setzt.


----------



## Powermaniaxx (20. August 2019)

Der Wechsel zurück zu Shimano war vorhersehbar und nur eine Frage der Zeit. Schade das Scott nur noch auf 29 Zoll setzt, empfand parallel angebotene 700 und 900er Modelle wesentlich kundenorientierter, denn nicht jeder ist 1,80 m und größer bzw. steht auf diese Laufradgröße. Ansonsten wie immer schöne Bikes, auch wenn sie nie Preis/Leistungssieger werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexgross (21. August 2019)

Powermaniaxx schrieb:


> Ansonsten wie immer schöne Bikes, auch wenn sie nie Preis/Leistungssieger werden.


 
Das kannst du laut sagen. Preislich liegen sie, je nach Modell, ungefähr 1500 bis 2000 EUR über einem Cube, Canyon oder Rose. Oder andersrum ausgedrückt: bei gleichem Preis sind manchmal erschreckend schlechte Komponenten verbaut. Scott baut hemmungslos eine Shimano SLX Bremse an ein Rad für fast 4000 EUR.  Oder eine bleischwere SRAM NX Kassette an einen Carbon Rahmen, weil sie im Einkauf vielleicht 30 EUR günstiger ist. 

Ich habe ein Scott Solace Rennrad, das war auch erst dann interessant, als es gut 1000 EUR runtergesetzt war. Und selbst dann musste ich direkt nach dem Kauf die Reifen wechseln, weil unsäglich billige Drahtreifen auf dem Carbonrad mit UVP von 3500 verbaut waren... 

Wenn es bei Canyon ein direktes Konkurrenzprodukt zum Scott Spark mit 120mm Federweg und Lockout gäbe, wäre ich ganz schnell weg von der Idee, mir ein Spark zu schießen... gibt es aber im Moment nicht.


----------



## robzo (21. August 2019)

Wenn man dieser belgischen Seite Glauben schenkt, scheinen aber immerhin die Preise gleich geblieben zu sein. Das 910er kostet immer noch 4.799 Euro








						SCOTT SPARK 910 2020 Taille L
					

VTT SCOTT SPARK 910 2020




					www.pitau.be


----------



## robzo (21. August 2019)

Lexgross schrieb:


> Wenn es bei Canyon ein direktes Konkurrenzprodukt zum Scott Spark mit 120mm Federweg und Lockout gäbe, wäre ich ganz schnell weg von der Idee, mir ein Spark zu schießen... gibt es aber im Moment nicht.


Abgesehen vom fehlenden genialen TwinLoc bzw. einem anderen Remote-Lockout gäbe es bei Cube ein interessantes Konkurrenz-Bike








						CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV | 2020
					

CUBE PRODUKT ARCHIV



					www.cube.eu


----------



## Powermaniaxx (21. August 2019)

Die Scott Spark 700 und Scale 700-Modelle gehören jetzt zur Future Pro-Gruppe, also für jugendliche Biker/innen mit mäßigerer Ausstattung. SCOTT SPARK PRO 700 hat dann auch nur NX und SLX-Bremsen. 

Ich hätte hier komplett neue Namen für die Bikes gewählt und nicht dieses Wirrwarr.


----------



## Lexgross (22. August 2019)

robzo schrieb:


> Wenn man dieser belgischen Seite Glauben schenkt, scheinen aber immerhin die Preise gleich geblieben zu sein. Das 910er kostet immer noch 4.799 Euro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja. Leider wurde es 200 Gramm schwerer durch minderwertigere Komponenten. Das ist auch eine Art Preiserhöhung.  Obwohl mir Shimano sogar lieber ist, aber die verbaute Gruppe ist nunmal teilweise niedriger und damit schwerer als im Vorjahr.

4800 EUR für ein Rad mit „XT“ Ausstattung ist echt bitter. Bei Canyon gibt‘s da schon eine komplette XTR Ausstattung mit Carbon Laufrädern....
Cube baut schon für unter 4000 MTBs mit Fox Factory Elementen. 
Wenn mir einer erklären könnte, wo der Preisunterschied her kommt, würde ich mich freuen. Oder hat Scott einfach eine größere Marge?


----------



## Powermaniaxx (22. August 2019)

Lexgross schrieb:


> Ja. Leider wurde es 200 Gramm schwerer durch minderwertigere Komponenten. Das ist auch eine Art Preiserhöhung.  Obwohl mir Shimano sogar lieber ist, aber die verbaute Gruppe ist nunmal teilweise niedriger und damit schwerer als im Vorjahr.
> 
> 4800 EUR für ein Rad mit „XT“ Ausstattung ist echt bitter. Bei Canyon gibt‘s da schon eine komplette XTR Ausstattung mit Carbon Laufrädern....
> Cube baut schon für unter 4000 MTBs mit Fox Factory Elementen.
> Wenn mir einer erklären könnte, wo der Preisunterschied her kommt, würde ich mich freuen. Oder hat Scott einfach eine größere Marge?



Meiner Meinung nach hat Scott, mal abgesehen vom Preis, verdammt gute Bike-Rahmen und modernste Geometrien. Nicht zu vergessen ... auch mehr Stil 

Mein Scale 710 hab ich auch nur im Sale genommen, zu verlockend war der Preis. Ich persönlich mochte das bei Scott noch nie, dass jedes Jahr solche riesigen Unterschiede gemacht werden. Das eine Jahr gibt es Alu mit guten Komponenten inkl. Fox-Gabel, das Nachfolgemodell hat dann zwar Carbon-Rahmen, aber einfachere Gabel und günstigere Komponenten.


----------



## Speedhub83 (23. August 2019)

Lexgross schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> Hier sind ein paar Katalogaufnahmen von den neuen Spark Modellen, aus einem amerikanischen Forum. Sieht so aus, als ob der Rahmen gleich geblieben wäre, und Scott viel auf die neue XT 1x12 Gruppe setzt.



Also das 910 gefällt wird tatsächlich sehr sehr gut, für mich persönlich deutlich schöner als der Vorgänger. Die Farbe kommt wohl in der Realität noch etwas anders rüber (siehe hier ab 5:20):


----------



## Lexgross (24. August 2019)

Sieht wirklich gut aus, allerdings leider auch so wie tausend andere auch. Grau und Schwarz halt. 

Mich hält immer noch der Gedanke ab, dass der Rahmen schon das dritte Jahr in Folge produziert wird. Trek hat mit dem TopFuel ein komplett neu aufgebautes Rad hingestellt, das mit dem neuen TopFuel einen sehr starken Konkurrenten gegen das Spark ins Rennen wirft. Es ist nur mit 5500 EUR noch teurer als das 910. Dafür allerdings auch etwas leichter: 11,84kg laut Webseite, 12,4 kg laut südafrikanischem Tester in XL. Rahmen ist deutlich länger als der Spark Rahmen und lässt sich verstelllen zwischen tendenziell eher trail-Geometrie und XC-Geometrie.


----------



## Speedhub83 (5. Oktober 2019)

Lexgross schrieb:


> Sieht wirklich gut aus, allerdings leider auch so wie tausend andere auch. Grau und Schwarz halt.
> 
> Mich hält immer noch der Gedanke ab, dass der Rahmen schon das dritte Jahr in Folge produziert wird. Trek hat mit dem TopFuel ein komplett neu aufgebautes Rad hingestellt, das mit dem neuen TopFuel einen sehr starken Konkurrenten gegen das Spark ins Rennen wirft. Es ist nur mit 5500 EUR noch teurer als das 910. Dafür allerdings auch etwas leichter: 11,84kg laut Webseite, 12,4 kg laut südafrikanischem Tester in XL. Rahmen ist deutlich länger als der Spark Rahmen und lässt sich verstelllen zwischen tendenziell eher trail-Geometrie und XC-Geometrie.



Im Vergleich zu dem (vergleichbaren) 9.8 XT ist das Spark ja schon fast ein Schnapper!  Und das Gewicht ist quasi identisch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KarstenG (26. Oktober 2019)

Wollte mir jetzt auch ein Spark bestellen, bin ordentlich über das P/L erschrocken. 
Sollte ein 940 sein, oder 920er werden. 
Die sind schon sehr von sich überzeugt. 
Im Vergleich zum 920 bekomm ich ein Stereo SLT, das ist um Längen besser ausgestattet. Vom Neuron CF gar nicht zu reden. OK der Lockout ist sicher schön aber zu dem Aufpreis. 
Das 940er kommt im direkten Vergleich nicht ans Stevens Jura ES ran.
Puh wird keine leichte Entscheidung. 
Ist der Rahmen echt soviel besser?


----------



## Lexgross (27. Oktober 2019)

KarstenG schrieb:


> Wollte mir jetzt auch ein Spark bestellen, bin ordentlich über das P/L erschrocken.
> 
> Im Vergleich zum 920 bekomm ich ein Stereo SLT, das ist um Längen besser ausgestattet. Vom Neuron CF gar nicht zu reden. OK der Lockout ist sicher schön aber zu dem Aufpreis.
> 
> Ist der Rahmen echt soviel besser?



Wohl kaum. Ein guter Freund arbeitet bei einem Carbon-Teilehersteller. Er sagt, die Carbon-Rahmen für fast alle Marken bis auf eine Handvoll Edel-Manufakturen (Preis >10.000 EUR) kommen aus den selben 2 Fabriken in China. Die verwendeten Rohstoffe für die Carbon Rahmen unterscheiden sich nicht wesentlich. Fertig produziert koste ein Fahrrad Carbon Rahmen 200-300 EUR ab Fabrik, hinzu kommt nochmal max 200 EUR für die Lackierung. Der Rest sind alles Fremd-Komponenten, die bei allen gleich sind. 

Wenn man sich die Scott, Cannondale und Specialized Preise anschaut, müsste der Rahmen mindestens 1500 EUR wert sein, oft sogar 2000-3000 EUR. Wie kommt das zustande? 

Antwort meines Industrie-Insiders: Die Differenz zwischen den max. 500 EUR für den Rahmen im Einkauf und dem Verkaufspreis sind die Händlermarge, Marketingkosten (besonders bei Scott sehr hoch) und vor allem die Herstellermarge. Er schätzt, dass ein Scott/ Trek/ Specialized für 5000 EUR den Hersteller vielleicht 1500-2000 EUR kostet. Der Rest ist Marketing und Gewinnmarge. 

Und genau deshalb sind die Versender und Cube in den Tests ja auch genauso gut, obwohl sie tausende Euro günstiger sind.


----------



## Roedler (11. November 2019)

Warum muss bei Scott immer diese blöde "Farbabsetzung" Mehrfarbigkei sein? Da hat man einen schönen Rahmen und oft eine tolle Grundfarbe, dann müssen da noch diese albernen Farbakzente rein! Was sollen denn die zusätzlichen Farben am Hinterbau? Das kommt wie ein Baumarktfahrrad! Auch wenn Geschmäcker verschieden sind.


----------



## KarstenG (25. November 2019)

So, nach längerem hin und her, ist es jetzt ein Spark 920 geworden.
Zwischenzeitlich stand ja auch das Orbea oiz TR (m20 / m30) recht hoch im Kurs.
Letztendlich hat hier wirklich der Service den Ausschlag gegeben.
Der Scotthändler hat halt mal eben ein passendes Testbike bestellt, das hätte ich jetzt auch 2 Wochen testen dürfen....
Beim Orbea hieß es, kannst mal zwischen Occam und oiz Probesitzen. ....
Da verzichte ich gern auf den zweiten FH.


----------



## Lexgross (25. November 2019)

KarstenG schrieb:


> So, nach längerem hin und her, ist es jetzt ein Spark 920 geworden.
> Letztendlich hat hier wirklich der Service den Ausschlag gegeben.
> Der Scotthändler hat halt mal eben ein passendes Testbike bestellt, das hätte ich jetzt auch 2 Wochen testen dürfen....



Interessant. Das geht so einfach? Kann der Händler ein Rad in der passenden Größe zum Testen bestellen und dann wieder zurücksenden? 

Das wäre für mich ein Kriterium. Bislang habe ich immer einen Bogen um Fachhandelsräder gemacht, weil die sowieso nie XL da haben und ich die deshalb immer ungesehen bestellen und kaufen muss und dann auch nicht mehr zurückgeben kann, während ich bei den Versendern auch mal ein Rad zurückschicken könnte.


----------



## KarstenG (25. November 2019)

Lexgross schrieb:


> Interessant. Das geht so einfach? Kann der Händler ein Rad in der passenden Größe zum Testen bestellen und dann wieder zurücksenden?
> 
> Das wäre für mich ein Kriterium. Bislang habe ich immer einen Bogen um Fachhandelsräder gemacht, weil die sowieso nie XL da haben und ich die deshalb immer ungesehen bestellen und kaufen muss und dann auch nicht mehr zurückgeben kann, während ich bei den Versendern auch mal ein Rad zurückschicken könnte.



Bei Scott anscheinend schon, stand auch Testrad Nr. Irgend was darauf. 
Das erklärt zumindest einen Teil des hohen Preises.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lexgross (25. November 2019)

KarstenG schrieb:


> Bei Scott anscheinend schon, stand auch Testrad Nr. Irgend was darauf.
> Das erklärt zumindest einen Teil des hohen Preises.


OK, stimmt. Wobei ich für die Preisdifferenz ziemlich häufig nach Köln Bonn fliegen und dann mit dem Taxi nach Koblenz zu Canyon fahren könnte... ;-)


----------



## ghostmuc (25. November 2019)

Lexgross schrieb:


> OK, stimmt. Wobei ich für die Preisdifferenz ziemlich häufig nach Köln Bonn fliegen und dann mit dem Taxi nach Koblenz zu Canyon fahren könnte... ;-)



böse Zungen behaupten das das ja auch nicht so selten vorkommt das man als Canyon Fahrer den "Service " in Anspruch nehmen muss


----------



## Lexgross (25. November 2019)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> böse Zungen behaupten das das ja auch nicht so selten vorkommt das man als Canyon Fahrer den "Service " in Anspruch nehmen muss


Klar, Canyon Service ist schlecht. Aber das Delta zwischen dem Topmodell bei Canyon und dem Topmodell von Scott liegt auch bei 4.000-5.000 EUR, da kann ich viel Teile nachkaufen und selbst bezahlen.


----------



## KarstenG (25. November 2019)

Lexgross schrieb:


> OK, stimmt. Wobei ich für die Preisdifferenz ziemlich häufig nach Köln Bonn fliegen und dann mit dem Taxi nach Koblenz zu Canyon fahren könnte... ;-)



Die Umweltbilanz wäre dann aber echt schlecht. ?


----------



## ghostmuc (25. November 2019)

Lexgross schrieb:


> Klar, Canyon Service ist schlecht. Aber das Delta zwischen dem Topmodell bei Canyon und dem Topmodell von Scott liegt auch bei 4.000-5.000 EUR, da kann ich viel Teile nachkaufen und selbst bezahlen.



stimmt schon,aber man will ja auch fahren und nicht Teilen nachlaufen


----------



## subdiver (11. April 2020)

Ich habe ein 2014er Spark RC 900 und wenn ich das bzgl. Gewicht mit den 2020er Spark 
in der € 6k Klasse vergleiche, kann ich keinen Fortschritt erkennen.


----------



## ghostmuc (11. April 2020)

Gewicht allein is halt nicht alles


----------



## mountainbiker91 (16. April 2020)

Fährt hier jemand ein Scott 900 in S? Weil wollte mir das Team Issue kaufen aber kann es leider nicht Probe sitzen und bin 1,57m mit 70cm Schrittlänge.


----------



## Stromberg (21. April 2020)

Weiß einer von euch vielleicht, was die Gewichtsdifferenz zwischen dem Vollcarbonrahmen beim Spark 900 und den Rahmen mit Aluhinterbau ist?


----------



## subdiver (8. Mai 2020)

ghostmuc schrieb:


> Gewicht allein is halt nicht alles



Warum sind die vergleichbaren Topmodelle von 2020 schwerer als die Spark 2014/2015?
Liegt‘s am Rahmen oder Komponenten (1x12 sollte doch leichter als 2x10 sein?).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crashtest212 (8. Mai 2020)

Lexgross schrieb:


> Interessant. Das geht so einfach? Kann der Händler ein Rad in der passenden Größe zum Testen bestellen und dann wieder zurücksenden?
> 
> Das wäre für mich ein Kriterium. Bislang habe ich immer einen Bogen um Fachhandelsräder gemacht, weil die sowieso nie XL da haben und ich die deshalb immer ungesehen bestellen und kaufen muss und dann auch nicht mehr zurückgeben kann, während ich bei den Versendern auch mal ein Rad zurückschicken könnte.


die werden vorwiegenden  für werbeveranstaltungen verliehen
zB rennevents
Sportverein veranstaltungen
wollte mal ein lt tuned kaufen
hat er nich rausgerückt 
dann eben ein anderes ausm laden in neu


----------



## giant6.8 (8. Mai 2020)

subdiver schrieb:


> Warum sind die vergleichbaren Topmodelle von 2020 schwerer als die Spark 2014/2015?
> Liegt‘s am Rahmen oder Komponenten (1x12 sollte doch leichter als 2x10 sein?).



Die Rahmen sind leichter geworden. Dafür sind die Komponenten abfahrtslastiger. Breitere Felgen und Reifen, potentere Gabel und Dämpfer.


----------



## subdiver (8. Mai 2020)

giant6.8 schrieb:


> Die Rahmen sind leichter geworden. Dafür sind die Komponenten abfahrtslastiger. Breitere Felgen und Reifen, potentere Gabel und Dämpfer.



Danke 
Aufwärts dann mit Nachteilen?
Ich fahre ein 2014er Spark RC 900 (damals gab es nur dieses mit der Bezeichnung)
und dieses wurde mit 10,2 Kg angegeben.
Jetzt beim Stöbern stellte ich fest, dass die € 6k Klasse um ca. 0,5kg schwerer geworden ist.
Für mich als Uphiller lohnt sich also kein Umstieg?


----------



## giant6.8 (8. Mai 2020)

Bergauf ist (fast) nur das Gewicht ausschlaggebend, vll ist der flachere Lenkwinkel minimal beim Fahren zu spüren. Baergab liegt mindestens eine halbe Klasse zwischen den Bikes.


----------



## subdiver (8. Mai 2020)

Danke 
Bergab bin ich ein Schisser


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Mai 2020)

Vermutlich sind die Rahmen auch steifer geworden. Hatte  vorher auch ein "altes Spark mit waagerechten Dämpfer". Die neue Rahmenform wirkt schon massiver. 
Jetzt gibt es nur noch 29er, evtl vergleichst du mit 27.5er  ?


----------



## subdiver (9. Mai 2020)

Nein, RC 900 ist immer 29er   
Der Vorgänger war als Vollcarbon-Rahmen ja auch schon leicht.


----------



## ghostmuc (9. Mai 2020)

subdiver schrieb:


> Nein, RC 900 ist immer 29er
> Der Vorgänger war als Vollcarbon-Rahmen ja auch schon leicht.



ok, hab das RC900 übersehen


----------



## TiCiLA (22. Mai 2020)

Ich bin im Moment hin und her gerissen. 

Nächste Woche geht mein 2018er Jeffsy CF Pro 27 zu einem neuen Besitzer über. Mein Plan war dann, auf ein 29er mit maximal 130 mm Federweg umzusteigen, da ich die 150 mm Federweg nie ausgenutzt habe und hatte mir jetzt eigentlich schon das Spark ausgeguckt.

Ich würde das Spark 910 für 4K € glatt von meinem Händler des Vertrauens bekommen.
Nun hat er mich aber auf ein Genius 920 Testbike gesetzt und ich durfte damit dann meinen Hometrail mal abfahren.

Boha war das geil!

Bergauf geht es deutlich leichtfüßiger als das Jeffsy und Bergab hatte ich dann auch nur ein fettes Grinsen im Gesicht. Natürlich habe ich auch hier nicht den ganzen Federweg benötigt, ich mache auch keine großartigen Sprünge oder fette drops.

Leider hat er kein Spark Testbike zur Verfügung um die gleiche Strecke ebenfalls abzufahren um hier auch einen direkten Vergleich zu bekommen. Nun schiebe ich etwas Panik, das mir die 120 mm vom Spark nicht reichen könnten, oder das Spark im Vergleich zum Genius bergab nervöser und unruhiger sein könnte.

Wie verhält sich das Spark so bergab, was sind eure Erfahrungen?
Ich möchte halt jetzt ungern so viel Geld auf den Tisch legen und bin dann darüber unglücklich nicht doch ein Genius genommen zu haben.

Bikepark war ich noch nie und habe ich auch nicht wirklich vor mal zu gehen. Berg runter lass ich die Kiste gerne laufen stehe also ungern dauernd auf der Bremse.
Trails sind auch mal steinig und verwurzelt, bergab wie auch bergauf.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stolle12 (22. Mai 2020)

@TiCiLA 
Nimm das Genius, es ist vielseitger.
Hatte erst ein Spark (RC) und nun seit einem Jahr ein Genius. Die Rahmen trennen nur 200 g.
Bergauf geht das Genius m.E. auch besser weil der Sitzwinkel steiler ist.

Ich brauche die 150 mm -zumindest vorn- auch nicht.


----------



## spark1 (22. Mai 2020)

das Genius ist abfahrtsorientierter als das Spark. Wenn du Spass abwärts willst und genug Watt hast die Kiste hoch zu treten, dann das Genius. Ich bevorzuge das Spark, da im uphill doch leichter und runter gehts auch, nur nicht so schnell.......
Aber wie bei allen gestellten Fragen, es kommt immer drauf an wie und wo gefahren wird.


----------



## giant6.8 (24. Mai 2020)

Habe beides, das Spark mit 120 und das Genius mit 150. Wenn ich eine Tour fahre oder AlpenX (überwiegend S1/S2) nehme ich das Spark, das Genius fahre ich meist nur im Bikepark oder bei mehr Anteilen S3.
Gewicht ist nicht groß der Unterschied, mein Genius hat deutlich unter 12kg. Aber die Geometrie ist anders, mir ist das Genius für die Tour zu abfahrtslastig.


----------



## micha525 (26. Mai 2020)

Was mich immer irritiert ist, dass bei dem Soark 930 nur eine BR-MT501 Bremse verbaut ist und nicht mind. eine XT. Stellt diese nicht ein Schwachpunkt des Sparks dar?


----------



## siwo (27. Mai 2020)

micha525 schrieb:


> Was mich immer irritiert ist, dass bei dem Soark 930 nur eine BR-MT501 Bremse verbaut ist und nicht mind. eine XT. Stellt diese nicht ein Schwachpunkt des Sparks dar?


Was ist daran schlechter als an einer XT? Außer dem Namen, von den Features sehe ich keinen Unterschied.


----------



## siwo (27. Mai 2020)

Was mich am 930 irritiert ist das fehlende Horst-Link im Zusammenhang mit Alu-Hinterbau. Bei Carbon Hinterbau gibt es das öfters, soll ja der flex des Carbons machen. Aber bei Alu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Motorenwerke (27. Mai 2020)

Flex am Hinterbau beim Fully? Also ich hab lieber ein Lager weniger und den Flex über den Dämpfer geregelt.


----------



## siwo (28. Mai 2020)

Motorenwerke schrieb:


> Flex am Hinterbau beim Fully? Also ich hab lieber ein Lager weniger und den Flex über den Dämpfer geregelt.


Der Dämpfer kann den Horst-Link nicht ersetzen, wenn du den Dämpfer ausbaust und versuchst den Hinterbau zu bewegen, wirst du feststellen dass der Hinterbau unter Spannung steht, je nach Position der Wippe. Ein Horst-Link verhindert dies.


----------



## boxy (28. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich das aber so sehe hat auch der Carbon Hinerbau keinen ...


----------



## siwo (28. Mai 2020)

boxy schrieb:


> Wenn ich das aber so sehe hat auch der Carbon Hinerbau keinen ...






ja, a soll anscheinend die Carbonstreben dies ausgleichen, siehe Scalpel Flexstay


----------



## kragg (29. Mai 2020)

@ micha525: 
Die MT 501 kann man vorne mit dem  520er 4er-Bremskolben nachrüsten  für kleines Geld, eine 200er Scheibe dazu und fertig.  Ich vermisse nichts,  angeblich soll aber die Modulation nicht so gut sein wie bei der XT. An Feinfühligkeit lässt die Bremse für mich nichts vermissen, auch auf heftigeren Trails. Fahre ein 940er Spark von 2018.


----------



## FirstGeneration (25. Juni 2020)

Falls es wen interessiert - Spark RC Pro aus 2020 in XL original aus der Kiste ohne FlaHa und Pedale = 11,08 kg.

Viel Tuningpotential - ReconRace in 2.35 jeweils 701g/705g, Billig-Noname-Schläuche aus Taiwan, Syncros-Griffe, XT Kassette, Sattel etc.


----------



## Roedler (13. Juli 2020)

Schon auffallend ähnlich...?


----------



## Caad5 (17. Juli 2020)

Ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines Scott Spark RC Team in Rot/Schwarz. Optisch etwas "nackt" würde ich es gerne etwas "Race" mäßiger pimpen mit Stickern wie bei den WC Modellen z.b.
Wo bekommt man so etwas her?
Ich habe eine Seite gefunden ( https://www.decal-print.com/de/SCOTT-Spark-RC-900-World-Cup.html ) .
Aber den Preis finde ich schon recht heftig!


----------



## Wastelino (18. Juli 2020)

Schau mal hier:




__





						Scott - SPEEDYDECAL SRL
					






					speedydecal.com
				




Sind allerdings auch nicht gerade viel günstiger. Hab da aber auch schon was machen lassen und die Qualität ist wirklich super. Die erfüllen jeden Wunsch. Farben und Designs in allen Variationen sind dort möglich.


----------



## ghostmuc (18. Juli 2020)

Schau mal zu speedydecal.com
Die machen dir auch Aufkleber nach deinen Wünschen. Preise sind echt fair, und sind auch hilfsbereit beim Design. Hab da schon öfters welche bestellt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## boxy (19. Juli 2020)

Caad5 schrieb:


> Ich bin seit kurzem Besitzer eines Scott Spark RC Team in Rot/Schwarz. Optisch etwas "nackt" würde ich es gerne etwas "Race" mäßiger pimpen mit Stickern wie bei den WC Modellen z.b.
> Wo bekommt man so etwas her?
> Ich habe eine Seite gefunden ( https://www.decal-print.com/de/SCOTT-Spark-RC-900-World-Cup.html ) .
> Aber den Preis finde ich schon recht heftig!



Geh mal zum örtlichen Folierer oder Werbeshop, die können das schneiden?
Wenn es net gerade heute sein muss und nicht gerade ausgefallene Farben, kannst mir mal ne PN schreiben.
Kann dir da ggf. helfen ...


----------



## Caad5 (22. Juli 2020)

Danke für euere Antworten! Speedydecal paßt ?


----------

